# Sun damaged tachometer



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are businesses that restore them for cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

You could go through a series of wet sanding and buffing to clean it up.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Try a q tip with some WD40...


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

There is an outfit out there selling replacement faces.......saw it in a fishing mag..


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

Guagesaver.com best $75 you'll spend. They'll replace the LCD screen material also.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

And, there you go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Never tried it, but I bet this would help.


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

I used Gauge Saver. The price was very reasonable, you can do the repairs fairly easy with the help of a video. Give them a call, they were very helpful.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

That’s beyond what I would consider salvageable. Probably time to replace. Something harsh like “OFF” bug spray or anything with deet in it will improve the condition temporarily.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> That’s beyond what I would consider salvageable. Probably time to replace. Something harsh like “OFF” bug spray or anything with deet in it will improve the condition temporarily.


Since it is so bad, it might help. Having said that I keep off away from glasses, gauge faces, etc. The solvent will strip glasses of any special coatings. I've seen it ruin glasses and watch faces.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

MudSkipper said:


> Since it is so bad, it might help. Having said that I keep off away from glasses, gauge faces, etc. The solvent will strip glasses of any special coatings. I've seen it ruin glasses and watch faces.


Off is bad stuff. It's also a strong fish repellent. I try to avoid it. There are some alternatives that work nearly as good for skeeters. But for this, it just might work because that screen is so far gone. But id take the tach out of the dash before I sprayed it. Or apply it via a soaked ragged.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't bother with the resoration ideas. My last skiff had the same Yamaha gauge and I tried all the options to get it back in shape....._no bueno._

I wish I knew about the Gauge Saver company before I dropped $150 on a new one.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yamaha Gauge Restore


Before and after pics. Recently purchased a used Dorado 23. Decided to send my Yamaha gauges to Gaugesaver.com located near Daytona. $75 bucks per gauge to restore. Amazing job! No horse in this race, just a very happy customer. Their motto is: “Saving gauges, changing lives.”




www.microskiff.com





They did a fantastic job restoring my gauges. Late to the party as usual.


----------

